# Woohoo! Got my P99 from Bud's today



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

I placed the order very late in the evening on 1/2/07. The P99 arrived at my FFL this afternoon. Picked it up this evening and even had time to run some rounds through it. Very nice! It was sort of a blind faith purchase. I never actually shot a full size P99 before (none of the ranges here rent them) but I've been pleased with my P99c so I figured, what's the worst that could happen? I look forward to spending more range time with it. I have a feeling I'll like one of the other backstraps better than the one that's installed. I have the smallest backstrap on my compact and it fits my hand perfectly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW. Congrats!!!! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol and have fun with it while you practice.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats...i bought my p99 AS 9m on 1/03 and still waiting to pick up mine..

was your p99 in good condition..new in box??? any hint of scratches etc..
that was my worries when i bought online..

have fun shooting....


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

What model year is it?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Cool. Congrats on the new P99! :supz:


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to the P99 Clan! lol


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

*Here's a picture*

15 or 20 rounds at around 20 feet. Nice gun!


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

10mm Sonny
>What model year is it?<

It's a 9mm P99 AS, AG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, I take it U like it then  :smt023


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

*---So, I take it U like it then*

So far so good. The Walthers fit my hand very well. My one and only complaint is the top of the backstrap sometimes smacks into the first knuckle of my shooting hand when I fire the gun. Aside from that I find the P99 and P99c quite accurate.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

*Another 150 rounds*

Took another trip to the range this evening with my P99. I'd only planned to shoot a box of ammo but ended up going through 3 boxes. This really is an easy-shooting gun. I spent a lot of time switching between the 2 smaller backstraps. Still can't decide which I like better. I also did a lot of de-cocking to practice the initial DA trigger pull. It's heavy but I don't seem to have any problem with it. It has a very consistent break. I wish I'd tried the P99 platform a long time ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funyet said:


> Took another trip to the range this evening with my P99. I'd only planned to shoot a box of ammo but ended up going through 3 boxes. This really is an easy-shooting gun. I spent a lot of time switching between the 2 smaller backstraps. Still can't decide which I like better. I also did a lot of de-cocking to practice the initial DA trigger pull. It's heavy but I don't seem to have any problem with it. It has a very consistent break. I wish I'd tried the P99 platform a long time ago.


The DA will lighten up a little and smooth out more with use.

See... SOme of the people here tease me about the P99. It is a great gun :smt023


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

That tears it! I need to get down to our rental range to see if they have one to rent. That's a really good looking piece. I noticed one difference on yours in comparison to the one in my 2004 catalog. It looks like Walther elongated the ambi mag release noticeably. Does this help with faster mag dumps and is it flush enough against the trigger guard to avoid accidental release?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> That tears it! I need to get down to our rental range to see if they have one to rent. That's a really good looking piece. I noticed one difference on yours in comparison to the one in my 2004 catalog. It looks like Walther elongated the ambi mag release noticeably. Does this help with faster mag dumps and is it flush enough against the trigger guard to avoid accidental release?


You would not activate it accidentally.

But yes - they changed the frame in 2004. Then, they did a minor change again in 2005 w/ the longer release.

I have both the 2004 and 2005 frames. I really prefer the 2005 model now. That longer mag release makes it even easier to activate it. It've never done so by accident, however. I don't think I've ever seen anyone ever say that.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Hevchev50,
The mag release is not any wider than the triggerguard....... so no there won't be any accidental releases


Funyet,
if you don't already have them, get yourself some snapcaps... you will notice a big difference in the DA trigger after a 500 or so pulls with a snapcap ...


----------

